# My NEW 125 year old barn



## Dona (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes I said 125 years old! I have been very fortunate in obtaining a wonderful old bank barn to move my minis into. John & I are in the process of renovating the lower part to accomodate my minis & the POA I have. This barn is amazing......was built in the 1800's with HUGE 12" hand-hewn beams, which still look like new inside! We poured concrete footers for some of the beams as they had been resting on top of boulders for support....and even tho they've been there over 100 years, some had "settled" over the years creating some sags in the ceiling in places......and we just felt "safer" with jacking them up a bit & pouring the concrete under them.

Here is a photo of the barn in the late 1800s (with John's great grand dad on the horse). The farm has been in John's family for over 200 years.




Here is a photo of the barn as it looks today. It was sided several years ago, and the lower wooden walls replaced with concrete block. This picture shows where we had a trench dug to bury water & electric lines to the barn.




The following photos show the inside after we jacked up the beams & poured concrete footers. The jacks have all been removed now & we are going to start arranging the stalls. I've decided to not build anything permanent to retain "flexibility", and to keep the "integrity" of this wonderful old barn. I will be using the portable corral panels with walk-thru gates that I got from Double Diamond, to create 8' x 12" stalls down both sides of the barn. One corner will be a bigger stall made with full-sized panels for my POA.

The barn is 40 x 60 feet....so I have a lot more room than I am used to!





















I will post more photos when the whole thing is complete & I have my horses move into it.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 13, 2008)

Gorgeous! wow..

That is really nice. There are bank barns around here..

but too many left. Way cool!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

That is so cool! To bad the windows aren't still there. I can't wait to see pictures of how you've set everything up for your minis.


----------



## Dona (Nov 13, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> That is so cool! To bad the windows aren't still there. I can't wait to see pictures of how you've set everything up for your minis.


Those "louvered" windows ARE still there....you can still see them on the inside. But, unfortunately they were sided over when the barn was sided years ago.



I wish it still had that old "cupola" on top too...I love those!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 13, 2008)

I love old "cool" barns!!



Can't wait to see what you do with it!! I love the original pic you posted of it....with people and horses in front of it. What a great moment in time!


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy cow Dona! That is FANTASTIC!! I love it! I can't wait to see your horses moved in! That barn looks really cozy inside!


----------



## Dona (Nov 13, 2008)

REO said:


> Holy cow Dona! That is FANTASTIC!! I love it! I can't wait to see your horses moved in! That barn looks really cozy inside!


And what's nicer.....is that since it's surrounded by concrete block, it'll be cooler in the summer & warmer in the winter!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

How beautiful your new old barn is. It is so nice when someone takes the time to restore a old beauty.Know new barn built can compare. Looking forward to seeing pictures when it is done.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE it!! And how wonderful to have that picture, and the barn, still in the family. If I'm ever in Ohio, I'm giving you a call...I'd love to see the barn in person. I've never been in an old barn like that.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 13, 2008)

Dona, thank goodness you saved that Grand Old Lady! That is just wonderful! I'ts so sad to see those old treasures torn down or worse yet burned to make room for a new metal barn. (don't get me wrong, we have metal barns, but there wasn't a choice. No old treasure here)





Can you imagine? It's held together with wooden pegs!!!!! I wonder if our 'modern' construction will last as well.

I bet your minis will be so cozy in there! (are you gona have Marty come decorate at Christmas?)





Charlotte


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 13, 2008)

That is just AWESOME! What a wonderful treasure to preserve...


----------



## rockin r (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! Lucky horses!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2008)

What a beautiful old/new barn Dona! I have eagerly been awaiting these photos. You are doing a wonderful job of refurbishing it for your Minis and I love that you are keeping it true to its origins. Isn't it amazing how well the structure has held up compared to more modern buildings. They just don't make 'em like they used to!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice old/new barn Dona, our barn is a bank barn also that was built in 1769 and is chestnut logs pegged and some of the logs still have bark on them as well, its a 40 x 80 barn and was the first barn built in Westmoreland County, Pa as was called the Coventry Farm and has been in the family ever since. It is a really warm barn and has alot of character to it as well.

We actually have the history book on the farm as well that was published and we now live in the chestnut log house as well that is small but is big enough for the two of us and we just had the Amish put a metal roof on the house and two car garage a few years ago. It took us 10 years to finish remodeling the farmhouse. I would eventually like to expose the logs on the house if I ever hit the lottery, it was in the price range a few years back to do for $20,000.00 but it would really look nice that way. The logs on the house are covered with siding that my grandparents did long a go.

Love those old logs barns, they are very hard to come by anymore.


----------



## Marty (Nov 13, 2008)

Give me one of those old barns anyday! I love them. They are so charming and workable. We have about 4 old tobacco barns up on the old family farm homestead in Paris Kentucky and I always wanted to transform one of them. Good luck with it Dona. You are going to really love this and so will your horses!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Nov 13, 2008)

What incredible workmen ship they had when building that old barn. You don't see quality and pride now a days like you did back then!!

Heck I would live in it!





Your babys will love it and having so much room will be wonderful! Good luck and your doing a wonderful job!


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! What a beauty! And to own such a piece of family history! 125 years old and many years still to go! It looks wonderful!

Chris


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 14, 2008)

Incredible, I have a soft spot for old barns, they have stories to tell but folks don't hear them and tear em down for newer, I am so tickled you've saved this wonderful old man! Beautiful job!


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 15, 2008)

*WOW



That is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool*


----------



## minie812 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dona...I was born & raised in Findlay and all my family is in the Norwalk/Milan/Berlin Heights area. My uncle had a old barn with the rock bottom built into the side of a hill and I used to LOVE to go out and explore inside on our visits & hide from my brother...sure takes me back thx for the pics!


----------



## Reble (Nov 15, 2008)

Dona, thanks for sharing, looking forward to the finished pictures...






Yes, it should be nice keeping cool in the summer and warm in the winter, your horses will love you for it...


----------



## nootka (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a terrific barn!

Congratulations, I am so envious!!!

Liz


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2008)

So lucky to be able to have a barn like that and willing to keep the care up.



Glad you are saving an old barn! What a beautiful piece of history!!


----------

